# SF state U(cinema) or Emerson College (Media arts)



## Tin (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I've recently got admitted to these two schools(MFA), and hesitate a lot where to go?
I've heard that Emerson has film and some New Media(interactive media) courses, and SFSU seems to be pure independent film direction.
Is there anyone has some ideas?
I really can't decide, because SF's location seems good, while Emerson have a better reputation in the industry?


----------



## Tin (Apr 30, 2012)

No one can answer my question?
It's quite a dilema for me


----------



## Tin (May 1, 2012)

Is there any suggestion?


----------



## Mike_V (May 1, 2012)

sorry. I have no knowledge of either school. I can't really tell you anything specific except for a general tip:
What part of film are you trying to pursue? directing? editing? cinematography? screenwriting?
Which school fits your type of work?
can you afford both?
if yes, pick the one that fits your style the most.


----------



## Tin (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for ur reply. I finally choose SFSU because I think it all depends on myself during the three years. And in SF there'll be more opportunities. That's it/


----------

